# Vaping At Events



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

So I've been running between 2 events and these 2 events are worlds apart when you compare the people attending and working at the event! 

One event is the Cape Epic and the people working there (in the middle of nowhere) actually think you're smoking weed when you whip out an SVD so I stuck to the iTaste VV V3 for that event! People attending and taking part in the race either smoke 1 or 2 stinkies a day and one guy even told me he has a stinkie sometimes with a beer but don't actually smoke! Think I saw 1 or 2 people with Twisps! So conclusion for this event so far is- fitness equals no smoking or vaping! 

Other event I'm also at is the Jazz fest in Cape Town and here you see a lot of vapers and that's just at the people that works here so far! Event has not start officially so I will check out the attendees later and comment on that! All an all I must have seen 5 vapers in the last hour or so while their busy bomb sweeping the venue which means everyone is outside and standing on a certain spot you can look over everyone and spot the vapers with the spots of clouds coming out of the crowd.

Tonight I'll be driving back to the Epic! 

Will report on findings 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (28/3/14)

wow @Hein510 must be lekker juggling between the two events.


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)

Awesome @Hein510 ! Good to know vaping is getting more attention.
I'm going to the Rise & Shine festival tomorrow in Sandton and I will most def look out for fellow vapers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

@TylerD awesome

@Riaz yes its cool but tiring! Usually I work the security aspect of a event but one of the guys I usually work for hurt his leg and can't drive so I'm his driver between event and allthou its a bit boring its still very tiring!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)

O, and Hein, the more I look at that Moker mod, the more awesome it becomes!
Are you going to start selling them at some point?


----------



## Reinvanhardt (28/3/14)

You don't mean Karl Platt do you?


----------



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

@Reinvanhardt no its not him

@TylerD still trying to get the 510 connection to work better, at the moment if you wanna change batteries you have to take your head off, screw the positive pin out and then when it clear from the battery tube you can pop the tube out, so the positive pin screws back in until it presses on the positive on the battery and then there's a spring loaded part at the negative so that you don't hurt the positive side of the battery with the screw, oh and its a flat screw!!! Not pointy!!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> @Reinvanhardt no its not him
> 
> @TylerD still trying to get the 510 connection to work better, at the moment if you wanna change batteries you have to take your head off, screw the positive pin out and then when it clear from the battery tube you can pop the tube out, so the positive pin screws back in until it presses on the positive on the battery and then there's a spring loaded part at the negative so that you don't hurt the positive side of the battery with the screw, oh and its a flat screw!!! Not pointy!!!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


Cool man! I you have perfected it, I will be first in line!


----------



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

And you will be the first to know when its perfected!!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

(DISCLAIMER: this next post is purely an assesment or oppinion given and I do not wish to offend anyone! If you are offended I appollogise and a moderator will remove it immediately)

Ok so I've had a chance now to scour the Jazz fest in search of fellow vapers! I am really dissapointed that I only saw like 2 or 3 people vaping on a Twisp! 

I think the reason for there not being a lot of vapers here is the fact that 90% of the people here are black people being the fact that jazz music are more inclined to the black culture and black people either don't want to accept or understand the concept of vaping. Smoking has always been a culturel thing in tribes and somewhat tradition for the black culture. 1 of the 3 was a black dude smartly dressed and really rocking the Twisp and it makes me glad see someone of the black community accepting vaping. 

I hope this post don't offend! This is my personal assesment of the event as I walked throught the venue.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (29/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> (DISCLAIMER: this next post is purely an assesment or oppinion given and I do not wish to offend anyone! If you are offended I appollogise and a moderator will remove it immediately)
> 
> Ok so I've had a chance now to scour the Jazz fest in search of fellow vapers! I am really dissapointed that I only saw like 2 or 3 people vaping on a Twisp!
> 
> ...


My assessment is that a black person would probably not be offended, but he/she might differ from your views. Thank you for being sensitive and considerate when posting!


----------

